# New 4 footed baby



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

After weeks of being sad over deciding to get rid of my goats, I have come to the conclusion that I am happiest when I have little baa baas in the backyard. So the search for new goats begins. I was stupid to get rid of my goats to begin with and I wish I could have them back. But I guess we learn from our mistakes . So just put the deposit down for alittle boy I'm getting on Thursday. Need help deciding a name though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, you need two. Unless you have a dog that will be a buddy.

As to the naming? I'll have to think on it for a while. Maybe I'll get lucky and someone will come up with the perfect name.

It helps when the personality pops up when choosing a name.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a girl as well. But the people selling the boy only have two more boys for sale. I don't want two boys. But until then I am gonna spend lots n lots of time with him plus he can hang out with the chickens until I get his gf lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know the first time my billy head butted one of my dogs, that was the end of that. The dogs wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Do u still have goats?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, when I had to put Max down I gave my goat to my vet. I only had him as a companion to Max but that danged animal got in to some stuff while he was there.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

If all goes as planned I should be bringing home a baby goat this evening!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe this means the little girl will follow shortly. I know it can be tough finding a female without taking a male too.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Good luck and congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

the boy


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

the girl. I don't know why it turned the first pic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be darned it worked! Getting the boy had you finding the girl. 

They're both adorable.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We decided not to get the one we had put the deposit on. We wanted something smaller n younger so we could create a bond with bottle feeding. So we went to look some place else and I fell I love with the girl and then my husband decided to get her a friend. So we got the boy too. They both have the prettiest eyes. They r two weeks old


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

everybody pause. im about to say something serious...*ahem*
thats pretty cute.
ok, carry on...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

my wife would fall so hard...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

There is nothing cuter than baby goats bouncing after each other with their little sideways hop lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even as adults they can be entertaining as all get out.

One time the hubs and I were lucky enough to be out in the field when this little incident happened. Max was down, enjoying the sun. Now Max was tall, very tall so he was a big horse. Billie thought it was a good idea to jump on Max's back and do circles until Max would reach back to bite him. Billie would jump down and the moment Max was relaxed would jump back up and repeat.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

sweet little babies


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I got a little mommas boy ️️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> my wife would fall so hard...


You know what they say, happy wife, happy life. Maybe that solves your gift giving for the next oh, five years or so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They do like humans a ton. 

BTW, are they pygmies?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The breeders owned Nigerian dwarf and pygmys so I'm thinking it's possible for them to be a mix of the two


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That means they'll stay smaller. Easier to deal with when they do goat things that you don't want them to do.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

They r such cuddlers. Especially after they get their bottle and their bellies r full of warm milk lol


----------

